# October Fishin



## Redeemed (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys, glad to find your forum based on the Pensacola area! I'm going to be down this weekend, it's been way too long. What's biting in the surf right now. It's been a couple of years since I've been to the gulf in October. Thanks


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll be out there tomorrow.. will let you know! I think there is a great variety right now.. you can always catch sharks, but there should be reds, blues, some spanish, and pompano on the beaches


----------



## Redeemed (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Mad Hooker, how did you do? On Tuesday afternoon on the beach we got into a bunch of blues and had a great time. Also caught one big spanish. We were throwing spoons.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

Redeemed said:


> Thanks Mad Hooker, how did you do? On Tuesday afternoon on the beach we got into a bunch of blues and had a great time. Also caught one big spanish. We were throwing spoons.


I was only out there about 15 minutes.. hooked up right away on a lizard fish, then got stung by a jellyfish and had to go in.. pretty much a disaster! It was an awesome day though.. very calm and clear on the beach. There was a lot spanish busting just beyond where I could reach.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lots of lady fish on the pass side of the world


----------

